# tried something, ended up with something else



## jmurray (May 23, 2015)

I was trying for a squashed pot with a little spout. Spout broke off, hit a punky spot, I tried to end this session of failure with something. Here goes.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 23, 2015)

I think you succeeded! It really works well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2015)

That's something I would be proud to say I made, good job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2015)

Never seen anything like it. I like it good save.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 23, 2015)

Good save Josh. Is the squash pot attached to the bowl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 23, 2015)

Great save ! We would never have known it started out as something else .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 23, 2015)

What did they used to call that around here, design opportunities? I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (May 23, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good save Josh. Is the squash pot attached to the bowl?



yeah it's just undercut as deep as I could get my detail cutter. The picture is kinda deceiving. 
it's by no means hollow either, just a 3/8 hole I had drilled when I planned on it being a little chubby jug :)


----------

